# New Campground Im Western Michigan



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello!

We have finalized our plans for the Memorial Day weekend at a brand new campground in western Michigan. We met the owners during the January RV show at the Silverdome, this place looks awesome. They have restrictions, though...nothing under 25' or older than 10 years.

We will let you all know how it was after the holiday!!!!!

http://www.hiddenridgerv.com/

I just hope I'm not gettin' roped into some "timeshare" B.S., the owners swore it wasn't that type of deal. We had a bad deal with our dealer giving our name and phone number to "Michigan Outdoor Adventure" BEWARE!!!!

Mike


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Mike,

I know what you mean with "Michigan Outdoor Adventures". Talk about high pressure sales







!

We are more into the state forest campgrounds and state parks but do on occasion enjoy the plush parks.

Let us know about Hidden Ridge when you get back.

-Matt


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

We have seen this RV park's addvertisements and it is on our list of parks to try. I will look forward to your review.


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm over here in West Michigan and the website looks promising. I would imagine it's probably a seasonal fee. What is the cost?


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

As part of our deal when we bought the TT, we got 21 free nights at "Michigan Outdoor Adventure". We have recieved several calls to come and visit. So far we have not been able to find a free weekend.

Can you offer any additional insight about what to look out for at Outdoor adventure ?


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

McBeth said:


> As part of our deal when we bought the TT, we got 21 free nights at "Michigan Outdoor Adventure". We have recieved several calls to come and visit. So far we have not been able to find a free weekend.
> 
> Can you offer any additional insight about what to look out for at Outdoor adventure ?
> [snapback]36289[/snapback]​


McBeth....

I betcha you dealt with General RV ! We bought two TT's from them in the last year. When we purchased the first one, this Michigan Outdoors Adventure started calling us , all the time , ALL THE TIME! Come visit us, we have a key that might start a new Chevrolet in our lot, etc, etc, etc.... it's a membership scam.

They called us every other night at dinner time, in fact, we had to tell the kids not to answer the phone,....

I had to get rude with them and tell em' to stop harrassing us!!!

When we bought the new TT, from the same sales guy, we asked him nicely : do NOT give out our phone number.

They have not called since. We are at peace.

Mike


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

We bought ours from General RV as well. We have, however (knock on wood) not received any solicitation calls from Michigan Outdoor Adventures.


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Let me be the first to say that Hidden Ridge in Shelbyville, MI is A-1 , first class , 5 stars!!!

Great campground, we were the first to use our site, the firepit never had a fire in it!! Kids had plenty to do, pool was awesome, playground, fishing, etc., etc...

We have booked two more weekends this summer!!

Mike


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

our2girls,

Is this the campground you see from 131 between Kalamazoo and GR?
I looks very nice but close to the interstate. How the interstate noise?







Was there any sites in the trees or are they all out in the open?

Might be a good site for a mini Michigan rally.









54telluride


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

54telluride said:


> our2girls,
> 
> Is this the campground you see from 131 between Kalamazoo and GR?
> I looks very nice but close to the interstate. How the interstate noise?
> ...


Yes, it is the campround you would see off 131.... It is close to the interstate, but I did not notice that much noise from it....occasionally a loud 18 wheeler, but not that often. There are few trees there, the perimeter is lined with them, but for the most part, you are out in the open. I imagine it will be pretty hot come July and August.

Check it out, we were very pleased, the staff was wonderful.

Mike


----------

